# Dummy Launcher



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

I am going to purchase a dummy launcher in the coming weeks. I have read about the Lucky Dog, Retrieve- R-Trainer, and the Hallmark. Do y'all have any comments on quality, range, and whether I should buy a shoulder stock? 

Thanks,

El General


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I just sold one of my two Ret. trainers. And stil don't use the one I have left. Look at buying a Bumper Boy or Gunners' Up lauchers. Also Zinger Wingers are good too if you can stand the price.

Shoot me a PM if you want to look at either. I'm in Bmt too.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I would go with the BB 2 shooter at the least if you can cough up the $, I have 2 4-shooters. I have a RTR and use it very seldom but htey can be useful. Be sr to get teh shoulder/knee stock as these things are knucle busters and pack quite a punch (loud too!).

I have had no problems with my RTR over the last 4 years (used about 100 times) but others may differ, I know of one that does and you can find her post below.

Steve


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

*Retieve-r-trainer remote launcher*

Here is a picture of a remote launcher I made myself with a retrieve-r-trainer and and FRS radio. Besides these 2 items it only cost me about $15, and it will work from 2 miles away!! :lol:


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I would run as far away from the retrieve-r-trainer as possible. I had one that broke at the hinge two months after I bought it and it took 10 months to get it back! Yes that's right 10 months. I would just save the money alittle bit longer and buy a winger with electronics.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Retieve-r-trainer remote launcher*



Mike Bons said:


> Here is a picture of a remote launcher I made myself with a retrieve-r-trainer and and FRS radio. Besides these 2 items it only cost me about $15, and it will work from 2 miles away!! :lol:


Looks good Mike. Can you give a bit more info on how you built the trigger mechanism?

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Jason. 

The trigger/release mechanism is very simple. I drilled a small hole in the piece that you pull down on the retrieve-r-trainer. I then tied a string through the hole. On the other end of the string is a loop. THe loop wraps around a sprocket on a r/c airplane servo. When the FRS recieves a signal it powers the servo which rotates. As it rotates it releases the the string. 
I have made 2 other wingers with this type of setup, except with the wingers I use a archery release with the servo. Here is a pic.








For more info go to www.kwicklabs.com or http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?s=&threadid=238179

Mike


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Looks like a very useful device. Sure beats actually holding a wristbreaker!

Cheers, Jason.


----------

